# The sad Truth (contains sad vid)



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

A lady who runs a dog shelter posted this up today, so sad.


----------



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

That is probably one of the most disturbing things I have ever seen. It's disgusting to think that this actually happens in this day and age. Barbaric.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Murrin said:


> That is probably one of the most disturbing things I have ever seen. It's disgusting to think that this actually happens in this day and age. Barbaric.


I felt just the same hun when I saw it too. I had to share it to show others just what goes on in this awful world. And we are a nation of animals lovers?????


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

that is truely awful and sickening :mad5:


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Well that made me feel a bit queasy!

It really is a terrible world if we're still doing this to animals that were unwanted or abandoned, it makes you want to hold on to your furry friends that bit tighter.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

It certainly does hun, it certainly does


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh this is sooo sad
It makes me really angry to think that one of the 7 million killed could be your cat or dog or rodent
And then to think your washing your hands with them or feeding them to your pet
This video made me feel a bit ill  
I got my pets from breeders and pet stores but next time I am definatley going to a rescue shelter


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

S***!!!! Couldn't finish watching that...got about 10 secs in. Yet so many breed. Feel ill.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I couldnt watch it all, its disgusting


----------



## neash98 (Jun 14, 2012)

This makes me feel sick 
poor things


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

I watched the first 46 seconds felt sick, I find it very upsetting. It has made me CRY.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Horrible


----------

